# Best Ultralight Line



## Fletch_W (May 11, 2011)

It's time to finally change the line on my three Walmart ultralights, I've had cheap 6lb test on them for several years, and using the panther-martins has finally ruined them~ line twist. 

What can yall recommend for maximum casting distance, limited visibility, low memory, and best shock strength for the occasional 3 pound trout? 

I've thought about braid, but then I'm tying leaders constantly. I'd love to go to a 4# test diameter, but I'm afraid the old walmart favorites won't hold up well in that tiny diameter. I've never used less than 6, but I want to. 

Educate me.


----------



## DeepweR (May 11, 2011)

sufix siege


----------



## Fletch_W (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. What about Sufix Fluorocarbon? They make it in 4# test and it's .007 dia. instead of the .009 dia. of the mono. 

It's $19.70 for 200 yards at Amazon, but I'd only spool 100 feet onto each reel, using cheap walmart line backing. 

How does fluorocarbon cast, hold knots, abrasion resistance, line twist, etc etc... I've never used f-carbon.

Someone educate me.


----------



## o2bfishin (May 11, 2011)

IMO, no need for fluorocarbon on an ultralight setup throwing moving baits like a panther martin. More than likely, it will give you fits. I recommend yo-zuri hybrid soft (yellow label).  It casts and handles great, and the 4lb test will be plenty strong enough. It's inexpensive too.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 11, 2011)

o2bfishin said:


> IMO, no need for fluorocarbon on an ultralight setup throwing moving baits like a panther martin. More than likely, it will give you fits. I recommend yo-zuri hybrid soft (yellow label).  It casts and handles great, and the 4lb test will be plenty strong enough. It's inexpensive too.



Thanks. What do you mean by fits? Not the right application for F-Carbon? I know nothing of F-Carbon except some of the saltwater people I know use it for leaders and complain about it's cost.


----------



## o2bfishin (May 11, 2011)

Memory and stiffness mostly. And you'll need to take extra care in tying your knots. Don't get me wrong, I really like it and one of my favorite setups is spooled up with 8 lb fluorocarbon.  No doubt it is more sensitive than mono, and I feel like I get more bites with it in ultra clear water. It just takes a little more effort to deal with. Line twist is more exaggerated with fluoro (not more twists, just more noticable) because of the stiffness, and a Panther Martin will sure do it. For the use you described, the benefits of it don't outweigh the possible hassles and extra $$$ in my opinion.

Your specific questions: Fluoro castability: not as good as mono
                                           Abrasion resistance: better than mono
                                           Knot strength: not as good as mono


----------



## Fletch_W (May 11, 2011)

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## quailchaser (May 11, 2011)

After testing several different lines I have decided Berkley Trilene is best for my UL applications.


----------



## OldMrwiskers (May 11, 2011)

sufix is the best to me for light wight fishing


----------



## slab_slayer (May 11, 2011)

I love Stren Original!


----------



## blink (May 11, 2011)

i am a fan of powerpro 10lb / 2lb diam braid. huge fan.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (May 11, 2011)

All my ultralights are spooled with Fireline Fusion 6lb, which is the same diameter as 1 or 2lb mono or sewing thread.  

You can cast a cricket on a hook (no weight, no float, no nothing) for 30-40' all day long on that light line.  The cricket will usually float and do the "dance".  Nothing is more fun than bream on a top water bite on a ultralight rig!!!!

Now you know where my screen name came from....


----------



## blink (May 12, 2011)

blink said:


> i am a fan of powerpro 10lb / 2lb diam braid. huge fan.



btw, i dont use leaders, and i catch lots of trout. my pops has his trout rig the same way with the PP 10lb/2lb braid. no leader, no problems.


----------



## centerpin fan (May 12, 2011)

My current favorite is P-line CXX Premium.


----------



## DeepweR (May 12, 2011)

i think floro is to stiff for a spinning reel. i fish ALOT and the best mono is sufix  for an openface reel.


----------



## Swab (May 12, 2011)

*Berkley*

While I agree with Centerpin to an extent, I think Berkley XL is your best bet.  I've used the 2lb and 4lb for years (clear or green, not a fan of that fluorescent junk).  Also, you can buy it any Wal-mart and more importantly, it's made in the U.S.A.


----------



## rockerZ71 (May 12, 2011)

blink said:


> btw, i dont use leaders, and i catch lots of trout. my pops has his trout rig the same way with the PP 10lb/2lb braid. no leader, no problems.




Thats what I use too


----------



## RichardGrayJr (May 12, 2011)

Trilene 4lb-6lb is tough to beat for it's manageability and value.  Line twist is something you'll have to get used to when using Panther Martins. The best piece of advice I could give you would be to untie about twice a day and let as much line free spool downstream as you can, then just reel it up. The current will untwist your line.


----------



## OldGuyAl (May 12, 2011)

When it comes to UL fishing, there is no "best line" for all situations and you generally have to re-spool many times per season unless you're using braid.

I like the Invisibraid in the smallest diameter and only use a leader under certain circumstances - that will last a season.

I use a lot of Trilene in 3-lb. --- I can't see the 2-lb. stuff any more with my old eyes.   

The definition of what is UL always starts an argument but I've never considered anything above 4-lb to really be UL.   Even though I use the braid rated at 8 or 10-lb quite a bit.

Every line mentioned here is a good choice for certain applications.  I have a devil of a time trying to use pure FC on tiny spools (Shimano 1000-size and under) because of the stiffness.   What the feller said about the knots too...FC can be really picky about knots.

RichardGray - good advice about the line twist remedy!  

Good luck!  UL is an incurable disease!


----------



## billdurham (May 12, 2011)

I use Invivix 8lb flurocarbon on my drop shot and shakey head rigs.. not exactly UL stuff.. but I just wanted to comment on the knot thing.  I have not had an issue with using an improved clinch not on Fluro.. but you absolutely have to wet the knot before you cinch it tight.  I use a palomar knot on my drop shot rig, and again.. you have to wet the line in the knot.. otherwise.. the high surface tension of the line scalds it when you cinch it down and weakens the line.


----------



## goblr77 (May 13, 2011)

quailchaser said:


> After testing several different lines I have decided Berkley Trilene is best for my UL applications.



Yep, plain ol' Trilene XL 4lb is what I always come back to. P-Line is the strongest mono I have used but casting distance is the most important to me with my UL's.


----------



## puddle jumper (May 13, 2011)

blink said:


> btw, i dont use leaders, and i catch lots of trout. my pops has his trout rig the same way with the PP 10lb/2lb braid. no leader, no problems.



yup. what blink said,,,
No line twist and cast great.super feel "no streach"..I use the 8lb hi vis PP...
Why would you use a leader???
PJ
oh and for trolling I use the old 6lb Mr Crappie really good mono...


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 10, 2011)

*4 lb line.....*

If using 4 lb seems too light...just use 2 lb for a while, then 4 lb feels like ROPE! : )


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 10, 2011)

slab_slayer said:


> I love Stren Original!



the all around best, if you can find it.....it's usually buried in the back of all those lines with space age names..


----------

